# Submersed Riccia - Hair Net?



## snickle (Apr 8, 2007)

I read that for Riccia enclose it in a hair net and then wrap the iar net around a rock or drift wood.

Does it need to be in a net or can it just be tied?


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

hairnet is better for the bigger riccia, if you tie it down peices will go everywherer, in which hairnets have net type that holds it in


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I've never had a problem tying my riccia to driftwood, but you have to wind the thread around at an angle, and go the other way with the thread at an opposite angle (so the thread forms "X"'s).


----------



## lenosquid (Oct 9, 2006)

The best way that I have found is to just use the loofa netting and stretch it over the rock or driftwood and tie it underneath with a small ziptie. Works great. I found this idea somewhere on here a while ago.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

that luffa idea would be from Jason Baliban....check out www.dvaga.com for pics of that type of setup.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Right now I am using a piece of netting from an onion bag tied around a rock with monofilament line. Who has hairnets lying around!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Kelley said:


> Right now I am using a piece of netting from an onion bag tied around a rock with monofilament line. Who has hairnets lying around!


Me: oops:

Actually I keep a stock of them in my fish supply draw. Usually a 3 pack is only $1 and on the smaller rocks you could use one hairnet for 2 rocks. I usually remove the entire rock to trim since it will make less mess in your tank. If you look at my profile you'll see some pics of the riccia covered rocks.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

I'll say this as a recommendation for the hairnet method. They will certainly blend in a lot better during the awkward growing-in phase than the red onion bag that I used.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

not if you get one of those pink fuzzy ones


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

hooha said:


> that luffa idea would be from Jason Baliban....check out www.dvaga.com for pics of that type of setup.


Here is a direct link

http://dvaga.com/article_Secure_Riccia.htm

Thanks hooha.....i cant take credit for the idea.....just the tutorial

jB


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Jason,

I'm curious what is the benefit of that method over just using a regular hairnet? I use alot of riccia in my tanks so I'm always interested if there is a better method.

Jeff


----------



## snickle (Apr 8, 2007)

I just did this with a loofa, used about 1/4 the loofa to due 3 decent size pieces of slate. Loofa are easy to come by, I just stole one from my wife's stash. I'll replace next time I hit the store.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

houseofcards said:


> Jason,
> 
> I'm curious what is the benefit of that method over just using a regular hairnet? I use alot of riccia in my tanks so I'm always interested if there is a better method.
> 
> Jeff


Hey Jeff,

I dont know if there is a difference. I have never used a hairnet. I dont think i have ever even held a hairnet. HAHAHA But if you have the chance to choose between them, i would pick the one that is most elastic. Other then that, i think that hole size doesnt really matter....and color doesnt matter....soon enough the riccia will grow through anything and cover up anything

jB


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I have to say the loofa sponge method is _superior_ to the hairnet method.

1) Easier to work with
2) Never stretches and/or accidently catches fish
3) Large enough to wrap riccia on any object

Only draw back to this method is that it requires a twisty tie or zip tie. Color doesn't matter like Jason said, oh and great write-up btw! 

-John N.


----------



## snickle (Apr 8, 2007)

I can't say it is better as I have never used the hair net method, but it was easy.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I'll have to try the loofa method next. I did have one Oto get caught in one my hairnets over the course of about a year, but it was because I was covering a big rock with alot of deep crevices so I couldn't get the net tight around the crevice. I've since learned to place a small rock into the crevice so the net doesn't have any deep gaps.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

I have riccia growing submerged in a somewhat unorthodox method, I implant it into marsilea which has the perfect shaped leaves to hold the riccia down. And Marsilea being a low light plant does not seem to be worse for wear.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

John N. said:


> Only draw back to this method is that it requires a twisty tie or zip tie. Color doesn't matter like Jason said, oh and great write-up btw!
> 
> -John N.


I actually use the rubber bands from bringing fish home to tie it up.....when I need to re-tie the riccia I just snip the rubberband and re-use the mesh.....it's a little cheaper (since they are just laying around) and ime just as effective.
And I agree - great write-up


----------

